# Water plants from walmart or Lowes?



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

ive seen them at lowes before...but only duckweed, lily pads and frogbit..nothing i wanted in my tank and even then it wasnt chain wide


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

At a lot of the walmarts in my area they now have an aquatic fish section with quatic plants as well....


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would not buy anything live from Walmart there fish always look horrible, half of them are mismarked( the reason I know have a 72g brackish tank is because they labeled green spotted puffers as an fw community fish). Buying plants will just support them in that the only thing I buy from Walmart for fish is air stones and little things like that


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

taiwwa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious if you can find aquatic plants or seeds or bulbs at the garden centers at walmart or lowes?


 You can find a few. You can usually find creeping jenny and sometimes bacopa of some form. Creeping jenny is also a native plant to WV btw.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

BTW why would you even WANT to buy from places like that? If your looking for stuff for an aquarium its just not the place(s) to go.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't buy ANYTHING from Walmart. I would have to have blood squirting out of my eyeballs at 3 am to even consider walking into that hell-hole for a bandaid.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

lol?

walmart is cheap. count me in.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

jeremyTR said:


> lol?
> 
> walmart is cheap. count me in.


You get what you pay for. Same reason if I need to count on a tool I don't buy it from Harbor Freight. Talk about junk.


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

kribkeeper888 said:


> BTW why would you even WANT to buy from places like that? If your looking for stuff for an aquarium its just not the place(s) to go.


Because 1) walmart is nearby 2) it has a nice clean and well laid out garden department and 3) is inexpensive.

No weeping Jenny at my local walmart at least. there were a lot of angel plants and ferns. I wonder if they could be grown in water.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can get marginal plants at home depot, maybe at lowes too. The only true aquatic you might find is water Lilies.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

taiwwa said:


> Because 1) walmart is nearby 2) it has a nice clean and well laid out garden department and 3) is inexpensive.
> 
> No weeping Jenny at my local walmart at least. there were a lot of angel plants and ferns. I wonder if they could be grown in water.


Lol ok. your choice. personally I would rather drive an extra 20 miles to go to a fish store that has a large selection of real aquarium plants....


----------

